# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Denizli Tamgalısayından kadim ongunlar

## anau

*Denizli Tamgalısayından kadim ongunlar*

Daha önce Sayın Ümit ŞIRACInın fotoğrafladığı ve benim burada okuma, yorum önerisi getirdiğim kaya yazıtı haricinde, yine fotoğraflarda dikkat çeken ve bu kadim kayalar üzerinde yer alan daha bir çok çizim bulunmaktadır. Bu çizimler incelendiğinde bu bölgede geçmişten bugüne yaşayan Türklerin sosyal yaşamlarına, kültür ve kadim inançlarına dair ipuçları yer almaktadır. Aslında bu değerlerin hiç biri bize uzak değil, tam tersine her zaman Türkün kültürü, inancı ve yaşamı içinde yer almış, çok uzun zamanlardan önce ve uzak bölgelerden beri bizimle beraber yolculuk eden, yerleşen ve Türkün her göç ettiği yerlere onlarla beraber gelen değerlerdir.
Bu kadim Türk yazıtları, kaya çizimleri ve çizimler içinde yer alan tamgalar (damgalar) ile ongunlar (kutsallaştırılmış betimlemeler) sadece Denizli bölgesinde de değil, Anadolunun dört bir yanında karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Bunların bazıları Milat öncesi, bazıları ise yine Türk eğitim müfredatlarının aksine 11yy öncesine dayanmaktadır. Hatta Denizlideki ve benzeri yerlerdeki bu bulgular bizlere göstermektedir ki, bu gibi Türkün kutsal saydığı yerler, yüzyıllar hatta bin yıllar boyu unutulmayan, devamlı ziyaret edilen, kendileri için önemli yazıların yazıldığı, çizimlerin yapıldığı ve tamgaların, ongunların kayalara vurulduğu noktalar olmuşlardır. Genelde etraflarında Türkmen yerleşim yerleri, hiç bitmeyen bir kadim Türk kültürü, tarihi çok öncelere dayanan eski mezar alanları da yer almaktadır. Zaten Türkler, Kurganlarının tam dibine yada yakınlarına uygun kayalara yaptıkları yazıt ve çizim alanları ile, buraları her yıl ziyaret etmekle kalmayarak, kurbanlar  adaklar kesip, dualar edip, yeni adaklar adayarak kültürü devam ettirmektedirler. Tabi ki zamanın getirdiği şartlar ile bu kültürel ve inanç değerleri unutulmaya yüz tutmuş olabilir ama tamamen bitmiş değildir ve bunların belgelenmeye, kayıt altına alınmaya ihtiyaçları vardır.

Yukarıda 3 önemli görsel hazırladım. Bunlardan ilki çok önemli. Çünkü Bu Türük (Gök Türk) devletinin de ongunu olan, Kaganı temsil eden Dağ keçisidir ki, Türkün en kutsal betimlemelerinden biridir. Bu betimleme zamanla hem bir onguna hemde tamgalara dönüşmüştür ve Türkün olduğu her yerde kullanılagelmiştir. İlk görsel de solda gördüğünüz Denizli de kaya üzerindeki bir dağ keçisi betimlemesi, sağ da gördüğünüz ise özellikle Türük Devletince kullanılan ve Moğolistan bölgesinde yer alan Türk Bengütaşlarında (Türk dikilitaşları-yazıtları) da kullanılan bir betimlemedir.
İkincisi ise Hayat Ağacı olarak kullanılan AKÇAM-ÇAM ağacıdır. Bu ağacın betimlenmesindeki en önemli ayrıntılardan biride zaten dalların yukarıya doğru çizilmesidir. Bu betimleme Asyadan Anadoluya, hatta oradan da Avrupaya Türkün yer aldığı ve kadim zamanlarda Türkler ile kültürel birlikteliği olmuş tüm medeniyetlerde gözükmektedir. Türk kaya çizimleri ve yazıtları içinde de yer alan bu betimleme aynen Denizlide de yer almaktadır. Türk Kam (şaman) davullarının üzerindeki kutsal anlatımlarda da kullanılan bir çizimdir. Doğmayı, büyümeyi ve yükselmeyi anlatan, dalları hep göğe baktığı için kutsallık yüklenen bu hayat ağacı Türk kültür ve inancı için bir vazgeçilmezdir. Adaklar göğe uzanan bu kutsal ağaçlar aracılığı ile istenir ve çaputlar bu ağaçlara bağlanır. Günümüzde ve bölgeler değiştikçe, AKÇAM bulunamayan Türk yerleşim yerlerinde bu adak işlemi daha bir çok ağaç üzerinden de yapılmaktadır.
Üçüncüsü ise KÜN betimlemesidir. Zamanla bu da bir Türk ongunu haline gelmiştir. GÜN ve GÜNEŞ anlamına gelen bu betimleme Türklerin belkide en kadim zamanlarından itibaren hiç durmadan gelen kültürel ve inanç değerlerinden biridir. Yuvarlak ve spiral şeklinde çizilen bu bu betimlemeleri benzerlerinden ayıran Düz bir çizgi ile değil; KÜN ışınları ile birlikte kullanılmasıdır. Güneşin kutsallığını ve sonsuzluğunu göstermektedir. Türk yazıtlarının genelde KÜN e bakması, gömülen atanın KÜN e döndürülmesi, Mavi Göğün hakimi olarak görülen KÜN ün Tengri (Tanrı) ile de özdeşleştirilmesi hep bu yüzdendir. Hatta kadim Türk Tengri Tamgası çizimi bile bir KÜN dür. İşte bu en kadim değerlerimizden birine de Denizlide ki bu kaya çizimlerinde görebiliyoruz.
- Kürşad BAYTOK
Fotoğraflar : Ümit ŞIRACI

----------

